# Average Resting Heart Rate in 3 - 4 year old?



## Ilovum (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone know what the resting heart rate of a 3.5 year old would normally be?

Our ds has a fever and when listening to his heart through a stethoscope, it sounded like it was racing. I checked it and it is 128 beats per minute.

Does the heart beat faster with a fever?


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

children have a quick circulation system. Much quicker than grownups. (That is one reason why they don't get tetanus. Another thread...)

And when a child is sick and has a fever the heart beats faster also.

To about the age of 10yrs. a normal resting heart rate is about 120 per minute and a little faster when the child is sick or excited, etc.


----------

